# Super fun fishing day! Jupiter, Fl



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a wedding to go to this weekend and had an opening on Friday to do some fishing. I booked an inshore trip with a buddy of my brother in laws Thursday morning. Thursday evening we had to go to the rehearsal and I was invited by the groom on a boat he had chartered Friday afternoon. So morning inshore afternoon offshore. Cool! The inshore trip was fricken great! Jupiter has some of the best inshore snook fishing period. I had no idea. We were hooked up in like 5 minutes and it just kept on. My bro never caught a tarpon so after like 30 snook we focused on the poon. That took a while. With 20 minutes left and being frustrated by tarpon rolling all around us and not eating his rod starts to zing. It was a nice 35lb +/- tarpon. Now we had to run back to catch the offshore boat. I didn't even touch land. One boat to another. That trip was cool. We drift fished. I caught a nice king and a amberjack. Pics!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

The snow picture snuck in.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome! I'm jealous.


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

Snook are awesome man, nice pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## 251Hooksalot (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice Fish looks like yawl had a blast!


----------

